# Name that plant?



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the name of this plant which is about 1metre tall at the moment.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have some in our garden and were only saying the other day that we can't remember what they're called. We wondered if it was a sort of Allium. Will try to look it up later, but for now I need to get back out there and do some gardening.


Chris


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a Nectaroscordum siculum. Ornamental onion!


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Name that plant*

Thanks FordPrefect I think that is it. I thought is was a type of Fritillary but was unable to match it.


----------

